# Anyone else have a Boer Alpine cross?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm curious as to how my boy will look when he's all grown up.
Anyone have one and want to share pics? 
I'm attaching a picture of my boy.
His breeder took this I need to get a more recent picture of him soon. He's bigger and has more color and a longer mane.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is my Boerpine! She was less than 1 day old in the first picture and coming on 7.5 months in the second picture. 

The black has been coming in on her face and, a large red patch (not really visible) that matches the color of red on her legs, is on her neck, while her head is roaning to a lighter fawn color. 

Your boy is very cute!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We have two Boerpines!









Not the greatest shot of them I will have to see if I can get another tomorrow. We call them the Twincesses (twin princesses), they are 8 months old.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hubby had some good pics on his phone-









Carmella









Priscilla









And this is the mama, Isabelle


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh gosh they're all so cute! 
I love how the body shape of the crosses really is right in between
You both have very beautiful gals.
I'll get some pictures of my boy today and post them, his black has really darkened and his spots seem to have gotten a bit bigger.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Here he is 
He's almost brindled looking. He gave me a nose kiss for the first time while I was doing this.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My herd queen is a boer/alpine cross. She is the last of my original goats and I kept her even though she has only ever given me a single kid at a time. She milks like a dream, not a huge amount but respectable for a half Boer (about 3/4 gallon a day for 10+ months) and has a good udder and the most delicious milk I have ever had to date.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Buford, a 6 year old Boer/Alpine/Saanen


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

These are my boer/alpine Girls, sisters from the same kidding. They are 4 yrs old longer ears, darker tan, fatter one is Sugar, The lemony tan, alpine eared is Spice. In the process of getting them bred now. Cant wait to see there Kids, this is there 1st breeding!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

So many pretty goats I cant wait till my boy grows up!
Those are some wicked horns and I've never seen a lemon color like that before.
Bambi got a new coat today:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are all so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is my boer alpine cross doeling.


----------



## PigmyPower (May 23, 2014)

My Boerpine


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had several when I had my Boer herd. They were great. I milked them along with my dairy does. I don't have any pictures but they are still at their "new" home (I sold them several years ago...7 maybe?) producing kids who grow fast and huge because of their production.


----------

